# University Application



## ChrisDennison (19 Dec 2011)

Hey Guys

If I am going to attend a civilian University through ROTP, do I have to apply to the University before handing in my ROTP application, or do I do my application afterwards. Thanks!


----------



## medicineman (19 Dec 2011)

Ask your Recruiter...though intuitively, I'd think a conditional acceptance might be in order.  Besides, better to have the conditonal acceptance regardless - at least you know you've been accepted to the school even if the ROTP scholarship doesn't pan out for you.

MM


----------



## 2010newbie (19 Dec 2011)

You need to apply for the universities as early as possible, but you do not need the university acceptance prior to submitting your ROTP application. You do however need to prove your acceptance at the university after you have received your offer from ROTP. The timelines overlap, so they couldn't depend on each other.


----------

